
Is GIT Greedy? - marknadal
https://twitter.com/andrestaltz/status/1008424416424980480
======
c3534l
This has nothing to do with Git and everything to do with GPL. GPL is the
reason why things like Linux and Git have such a strong community: if you use
GPL code, you have to contribute back to open-source. GPL is greedy in the
sense that it won't let you combine it with closed source code. It's not
greedy in any monetary sense. Either be part of the community or find another
tool.

------
geezerjay
I don't understand how anyone can try to spin having to respect the author's
rights when using their work as being "greedy". I mean, a guy picks up someone
else's life work, wants to sell it as his own work after doing some minor
tweaks, and once he is faced with the need to comply with the original
author's requests he has the gall to describe that as being greedy?

It seems to me that the only greedy part in this deal is the guys who want to
take other people's work and ignore the rights to those who actually created
the stuff they want to sell as their's.

